
Life in full view: Etsy one year on from IPO - paulairtree
http://paulbennetts.co/life-in-full-view-etsy-one-year-on-from-ipo/
======
sna1l
It will be interesting to see companies like Airbnb and Uber go public after
taking on private funding rounds much later in the business cycle than Wall
Street analysts are used to. A lot of the hockey stick growth that analysts
will expect out of these companies will have already happened. I wonder if
analysts will revise down their expectations of growth for these companies, or
they will come crashing down like ETSY.

If so, definitely doesn't seem like an opportune time to work at any of these
mega valuation "startups."

~~~
paulkbennetts
I agree. And if they are further down their growth curves then they need to be
further along the road to normalised profitability. Otherwise they too will
get smashed in public markets.

My view is if the startup has stopped doubling year on year then it's no
longer opportune..

------
jpatokal
> Rob Kalin, the visionary who made his own underwear

I'm hoping this was _intended_ to be snarky.

~~~
paulkbennetts
More humorous than snarky..

------
spydertennis
coherent and insightful analysis

~~~
paulkbennetts
Thanks!

